# Heres a really neat video of a yard haunt I found on Ghostdroppings.com



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

It's called "Hallowed Haunting Grounds". This is really cool! Love the floating lantern effect! 
http://www.hauntinggrounds.org/video/hhg04b.wmv


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The lantern works on a mobile effect. It's nice when I see it. 

I like the way they did the aging statues and following heads.


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

It was a great home haunt while it lasted. Alas it is only a memory now.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is just awesome. The rotting face on the statue head I assume was a projection on a smooth faced head, but what about all those apparitions? Were they Peppers ghosts or projections? If they were peppers they would have needed some hella big panes of glass in front of those room displays. That place was off the hook, I wish I could have seen it live.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

No doubt!


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

The haunted organist and harp player were Pepper's ghosts, with the organist being a reflection of a tv screen and the harp player being an animatronic. The outdoor apparitions were video projections on scrim.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Ah Ha!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Weeel damn info ya ruined the whole thing for me. Some of us halloweeniers like the illusions. I was amazed at the amount of work this was for a home haunt. Is it one you were familiar with personally? They did an amazing job.


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

I got to tour the place its last year.
Just go here for info:
http://www.hauntinggrounds.org/


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Even taking one idea from that would up your yard haunt caliber 10 notches!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

No kidding.

Hey Info, how about the tracking head busts? Were those just negative face molds set back in the wall niches?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That woul be my guess Rev.


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

That's what they were.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Durge*

Ah yes, its gone. It is/was only 1/4 from where I live, and I drive by it everyday on the way to work. It was really slick (seamless) and had huge lines around the block. Like the huanted manison only outdoors.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very very cool vid, finally loaded for me..that must have a cost a bundle but well worth it.
some excellent props in there to , I will be watching that again.
thanks for extra link infoamtek..


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

it says that 2005 was the last run of that... bummer
wonder what they are doing now?
well at least the web site is being maintained for info...


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

The haunt is down here in SoCal and the owner worked in the "business" (hollywood studio or maybe it was even Disney). Nice guy. He and a bunch of his fellow SFX desingners would get together every year and come up with the ideas and put the stuff together. I think the home was actually his Mom's if I remember right.


----------

